# EXO or Stone Glacier?



## BigT

Money aside, what pack would you go with between the two? Or would you also throw in Kifaru, or Kuiu, or maybe Mystery Ranch?

I have a couple Badlands packs.. They're decent, but not the best in my opinion which is flawed. On a side note, I noticed that Badlands really inflated their prices recently.. For example, the 2200 is now listed $100 more on their website. 

I personally am leaning towards a new EXO K3 4800. Seems like a good in between pack. I don't do a lot of overnight packs. Would it be more beneficial to go with the K3 3200? Or being that the larger pack is only $25 more may as well go with the bigger? I believe the frame is the same no matter the bag so meat packing wouldn't be much different in the two. 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## WarYak

I purchased an EXO 3500 last year and can't believe how comfortable the pack is. I live near you and would be happy to show you what the pack is like. PM me if you would like to take a look at it before you make the purchase.


----------



## Kwalk3

I’m running a Kifaru frame and bag, and have a few buddies that are running Stone Glacier. I used a Kuiu bag before upgrading to Kifaru. 

Exo makes great gear as well. I’ve heard nothing but good things. That new system looks impressive. 

Kifaru is generally a bit heavier than the other two. For me, comfort under a heavy load trumps everything else. So the weight difference between Kifaru and SG or Exo was worth it.

I also like the modularity and versatility of the pockets, etc, but that isn’t important to everyone. 

I’d suggest getting the bigger bag, just because it gives you more options, and it will compress down to nothing when not fully loaded.

I’ll extend the same offer as War Yak, if you’re interested in taking a look at or trying on the Kifaru, let me know. 

I really don’t think you can go wrong with SG, Kifaru, or Exo, just depends on your personal preferences and what you are looking for in a pack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk

Stone Glacier frame and Exo bag. That way you'll be the first to have an "Exo-Glacier". 8)


----------



## Aznative

Im kinda a research nut with stuff. I looked at all of them. I came down to the stone glacier solo and the kifaru reckoning. I was really torn but went with the kifaru. My decision was based on when I get a heavy load. Reason being is I feel all the good pack companies make pretty comfortable packs with light loads but when you have to haul out 80 to 100 lbs and maybe two trips of that load then you are gonna want the most comfortable pack. But thats just me. All the reviews I read said kifaru was the most comfortable even though no heavy load is comfortable lol.


----------



## BigT

Thanks for the replies and offers. 

I decided to try something unexpected but only because of the deal they were running. Worst case, I take it back....

I bought a new Badlands Vario 33 kit. It runs a tad heavier than the Stone Glacier and the EXO but thought with the deal it was worth the try. It is very similar to the EXO, and Kifaru in many ways. I do like you can put several different bags with it as well. We'll see... As I mentioned, my opinions are flawed but I am always willing to try something out. I believe this is Badlands attempt to get back into competition with the other companies out there. 

If anyone is interested in that deal, PM me and I can let you know what it was. I don't want to announce it on the general forum.

I'll have to report how it performs.


----------



## Aznative

Good deal let us know. I use a badlands 2200 for a day pack. Gotta say its pretty comfortable and rated to haul meat too. Ive had upto 40lbs in it and it runs just fine. Plus you could be onto slmething if this is their pack to compete. Yes Kifaru is nice but its expensive nice.


----------



## BigT

Aznative said:


> Good deal let us know. I use a badlands 2200 for a day pack. Gotta say its pretty comfortable and rated to haul meat too. Ive had upto 40lbs in it and it runs just fine. Plus you could be onto slmething if this is their pack to compete. Yes Kifaru is nice but its expensive nice.


I've got the 2200 and I like it... I've packed a quartered out deer in it before. Wasn't my favorite thing but it did it.


----------



## torowy

I love my exo


----------



## Brookie

2200 is good. The most weight I packed out on it was a hind quarter and front quarter of an elk. figured it was a 100 lbs. when i weighed it at home it was 103 lbs.


----------



## taxidermist

I just looked up the EXO packs because, honestly I didn't know what they were. I chocked on my coffee! $600 is a lot of frog skins!!:shock:


----------



## Vanilla

I’ve had close to 100lbs in my 2200. It worked well. And yes, I saw they raised the price in a big way on their website. Crazy. 

It’s amazing to me how much packs cost these days. The Exo is going to run over $600 for their smallest pack. SG isn’t much better. Do these things walk on their own and carry the weight for you????


----------



## weaversamuel76

I have a couple kifaru packs and I'm currently running a new generation 2 Initial Ascent pack which I'm pretty sure will replace my other packs. Be happy to let anyone check them out.
Yep cost is steep and I didn't start at the high end (used over 30 packs) but like everything if you use it enough you'll notice the benefits of TOP quality packs. It makes a huge difference bringing camp and meat down together. Lots of packs will get the job done once or twice a year with some patience and pain at this point I'll pay for the extra comfort on the multiple trips I get to do. I've taken a whole boned out elk and this picture is a half of a bone in cow elk front, rear, backstrap and trim.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT

Thought I should update this thread on my experience with the Badlands Vario pack.

Got the pack delivered to my front door and un-packaged it. Super excited to get it and set it up. Messed around with the features of the bag and though it was a little on the heavy side, thought it would work out pretty good.

Took it on my first hunt a few weeks later and put it to use. What I found concerned me. I am 6'7" and about 260. So I got the large frame, and the Vario 33 bag. Also bought the Vario game bag with it as well. I took it on my first hike, and it squeaked super loud with every step. Even my two teenage boys were annoyed, and after about an hour I had a headache. 

So I got it back to the trailer, and made some adjustments. I think it was too small for me which was surprising. At any rate, I sold the pack for about what I got it for as I got a pretty sweet discount. Took that money and saved some additional money up for my business trip up to Boise. 

EXO is based in Boise and since I was there I wanted to go and talk to one of their reps... I will say they are top notch. Got there just before they closed and they took a ton of time with me fitting the right bag to me. Got a few accessories with the pack and off I went... 

Used the pack on a friends Vernon LE deer hunt and absolutely loved it. I never had it weighed down too bad but the same weight my Badlands had, as my friend ended up taking his buck in a place we could get to it with the side by side. When on my back, I couldn't feel any weight at all on my shoulders. The bag itself it super light. I got the K3 4800 frame and bag.

If anyone is considering one of those bags, but would like to see one before they buy one since they're a pretty penny I'd be happy to let you take a look if you live within reasonable distance. I ended up getting a first responder discount which saved me a few bucks.. 

I know Stone Glacier, and Kifaru would have been great packs as well. Just decided to go with EXO.


----------



## Animediniol

Can't go wrong with either, but EXO gives you more pockets for organization.


----------



## BigT

I've been very impressed with their packs thus far... And they stand behind their product. 

Earlier this year I was contacted by EXO letting me know that in less than 1% of the K3 frames, they were seeing some cracking. Even though the percentage was so low, EXO sent everyone who purchased a K3 pack a brand new frame. I haven't had any issues with my frame but they still sent the new one... 

I've since purchased the 1800 bag as well for smaller day hikes / shed hunting / scouting.. Most comfortable pack I've owned. Handles loads awesome.


----------



## maverick9465

I got the Badlands Vario 33 too and it has served me well so far. Actually threw it on this morning to do some cardio.


----------

